# asMODus



## De_Stroyer (9/11/16)

Heyooooo

Just want to check who has stock on the Minikin 150w
any colour but purple please


----------



## HouseOfVape (9/11/16)

Hi bud , we still have some white ones in stock at House of vape


----------



## Sir Vape (9/11/16)

We have red/black, white & blue


----------

